
Tunnel with a rail system is found under Mexico-California border - petethomas
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-border-tunnel-20181009-story.html
======
wkdown
Can the USGS conduct some seismic tests along the US-Mexico border that would
identify these types of man-made changes?

------
lostmsu
At least somebody is extending US rail network.

Jokes aside, its an interesting finding. Made me think how private
organizations build infrastructure to circumvent governmental restrictions.

------
samspenc
This was interesting:

> found a tunnel that emerged among weeds in a vacant area near Otay Mesa
> after 30 people, most from China and a few from Mexico, appeared out of it
> early one morning.

Are tunnels from Mexico being used to transport people from Asian and
countries to the US? Or is there some other context missing here?

~~~
LyndsySimon
I don't know how common it is to cross the border illegally to do it, but
foreign nationals do come to the US specifically for the purpose of having
children. It's called "birth tourism":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birth_tourism#Birth_(and_abort...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birth_tourism#Birth_\(and_abortion_and_other_medical\)_tourism_among_the_United_States,_Canada,_and_Mexico)

A Chinese woman could have additional reason to do so as a means of
circumventing China's "two child" policy.

Again - to be clear, I have no idea how common this is in practice, much less
how common it is for Chinese nationals to enter the US illegally for this
purpose or if it's applicable to the people in the article.

~~~
ap3
The people going in through tunnels are going for work not to have babies.

I guess it’s much easier to come into México in a ship first and then cross
into the US

Birth tourism is done via airports and turist visas

------
budhajeewa
Anyone else thought this is something about SSH Tunnels and Ruby on Rails
before getting to the "under Mexico..." part of the title?

------
crb002
Boring Company should build one for shipping containers. Compete with the
border patrol traffic jam on the highway.

